# Seiko Identification Help



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi folks,

Just going through boxes post house move and came across an old Seiko 5 Sports Automatic (silver dial, Pepsi non moving bezel).

Thing is I haven't seen this watch since the 80s - forgot I even had it. Still going strong.

I recall my brother brought me it from Dubai (day display is both english and arabic) in the mid 80s. He reckons late 70s.

Can anyone pls confirm from the serial on the back? It's 6309-8360 and the number directly below SEIKO is 962814

Your help appreciated. Pints riding on it!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Jun, 1979


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep, Hawkey's right - sounds like a good 'un to me


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Very nice














I like those 6309's as do a lot of the Seiko fraternity!!!!
















Joli.


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow...you guys are amazing...!

Thanks.

OK..if I post some pix of the watch later...if you're interested that is?

<scuttles off looking for mavica>


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Not brill photos...but I'm quite chuffed that the watch is in OK nick bearing in mind it's been in a box for 20 years...










and


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch that - bit surprised that the bezel doesn't turn tho'. Now that you've found it again are you going to wear it?


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Nice watch that - bit surprised that the bezel doesn't turn tho'. Now that you've found it again are you going to wear it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...strap a bit short and I'm used to my Orange beast now. Anything smaller than 40mm and it just doesn't feel right...Chunky bloke likes chunky watches sort of thing...

Can't shift the bezel at all...should it move....thought it may be decorative?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Mmm I think that perhaps the bezel may only be 'decorative' since there is no 'depth' rating on the dial... Which is a pity... Mind you though it may just be 'stuck'after 20yrs in the same position... A nice looking watch though... It's well worth wearing!!!
















Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mad_librarian said:


> Not brill photos...but I'm quite chuffed that the watch is in OK nick bearing in mind it's been in a box for 20 years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of those with a gold dial the bezel did move & was bi-directional I expect yours is just very stiff









BTW if you decide to let it go let me know I regret selling mine


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Anything smaller than 40mm and it just doesn't feel right...Chunky bloke likes chunky watches sort of thing...












Me too


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Anything smaller than 40mm and it just doesn't feel right...Chunky bloke likes chunky watches sort of thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I`m *only* 13 stone so I`m happy with anything between 31-50mm


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice watch! Only a Seiko would work perfectly after all that time


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Have a black dial one of those, also seen a grey-metallic dial as well.

There was also a quartz SQ150 version that looked very similar, though only with a black dial if I remember right.

Nice watch, and yes the bezel does rotate.

D.


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback on the watch - appreciated.

As always..in awe at the knowledge on these boards.

Just a Q...if the bezel should rotate as the consensus here suggests...what's the best method to loosen it....certainly won't shift by hand.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The general way is to rinse in warm water, I wouldnt advise that with this though as the water resistance might be suspect...you need to prise the bezel off to give it a clean, much the same method as removing a snap on case back, insert a case knife into the gap between the bezel and case and twist.....Be very carefull though


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

There is an excellent article called:

'Skx007 To 009 (bezel) Conversion, 1 of 6'

at the top of this section... which may help ;-)

Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

One minor point is as this model has a bi directional bezel there isn`t a ratcheting device so no need to worry when you don`t find one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good point Mac, although the 6309 _divers_ have a ball bearing in the case and grooves in the bezel to 'click' into bi-directionaly, this might be a smooth action type (?)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Good point Mac, although the 6309 _divers_ have a ball bearing in the case and grooves in the bezel to 'click' into bi-directionaly this might be a smooth action type (?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, errr, lets assume for a moment that I really haven`t a clue what that means









Mind you I`ve just finished nights and am not too sure what 2+2 equals


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I think it means that it turns but doesn't have anything stopping it going back or forward... under a normal diving bezel there are ridges/grooves for a small ball sitting on a spring to go into rather like a roulette wheel... with this one it might be flat/smooth on flat smooth... so it turns without clicking...

Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Katt said:


> I think it means that it turns but doesn't have anything stopping it going back or forward... under a normal diving bezel there are ridges/grooves for a small ball sitting on a spring to go into rather like a roulette wheel... with this one it might be flat/smooth on flat smooth... so it turns without clicking...
> 
> Joli.
> 
> ...


You mean its bi-directional like I said


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You did Mac, but you also said that there might not be a ratcheting device under the bezel, I was saying there might be, the spring and ball, unlless you dont count this as a ratshit..Sorry ratchet..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> You did Mac, but you also said that there might not be a ratcheting device under the bezel, I was saying there might be, the spring and ball, unlless you dont count this as a ratshit..Sorry ratchet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair point Jase & sorry, you know how muddled headed I get at this time


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

dont say sorry









have a lie down and stroke your new pussy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You mean these bundles of mischief aka Jackie & Janie?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh dear!!!!!

Joli


----------

